# Traxxas Slash 2wd transmission Help



## Chris007 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Traxxas Slash 2wd gearbox Help*

I am a newer hobbist and bought a Traxxas Slash about five months ago and have got just about every thing for it and I am trying to keep up with my brothers SC10 and I am trying to get my Slash lighter and i relize all my weight is in the transmission/gearbox because Traxxas uses metal gears and I want to get that lighter can any one help? Tips, tricks what ever I'll take 'em


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can get a Delrin top gear, an aluminum idler, and the original diff case which is all plastic. The original slipper setup with the slipper pegs is lighter than the one that comes with the slash but requires a differnet top shaft, new slipper plates, new spur, and the slipper pegs.

That said, it is probably not going to make that much difference - the rotating mass of the wheels and tires far exceeds the trans components (take the tires off and see how much faster the motor spools up). But if you just want to spends some money, go for it.

Then you still have the weight of the chassis to slow you down.


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

I own both, while I feel the SC10 may be a smigin better the slash is well built an just as fast when electronics are the same...I'm thinkin ur bro is a little older and probably a better driver an no matter what u do an how much $ u spend he is probaboly going to beat u....in a nut shell, it is ur bro beating u an not the SC10.....one way to overcome this is P R A C T I C E good driven to u


----------

